# Window mould/dirt



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Is the dirt between the panes of glass? Post a picture if you can---Mike--

Usually a good scrubbing with hot soapy water with a little bleach will get off surface grime and mold.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Like Mike said a picture would help narrow down the problem. It sounds to me like the caulking around your window is failing, leaving room for moisture to get inbetween the window and the wall. Your could try vinegar first to see if that cleans up the mould (more ecco friendly) but if that does not work bleach watered down will kill the mould. Rinse with clean water. Once it is dry you may want to recaulk. If it were me, I would carefully remove the old caulk, bleach it (watered down of course), rinse, let dry and then totally recaulk.

The pic would help in telling if that is what is really happening for you.

The same solution for this problem will take care of issues anywhere you have a caulk joint, be it in a shower, a floor, wherever caulk is used.


----------



## BrendaSimons (Sep 2, 2011)

Bleach - that's all you need! Cheap and effective, just try.


----------

